
Firefox now automatically blocks autoplaying audio and video - Errorcod3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/firefox-now-automatically-blocks-autoplaying-audio-and-video/
======
mey
There is already a thread about this release at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430684)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

------
sahin-boydas
[dup]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430684)

